# I Was Reevaluated



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My Trainer did my 3 month reevaluation at the YMCA.

She give me plenty of Tips. Told me she was very surprised how I have gained in strength but brushed it off I haven't lost weight. Said what I know in Martial Arts and strong as I am there is no way she would mess with me. Check back in 3 months.

My Doctor now is in agreement with what I'm doing and to be careful. I can no longer compete because of being on Blood Thinners.

But I'm mellow person as to what I use to be. Yes I remember there is always someone Bigger and Badder.

big rockpile


----------

